# Any ideas on this tire wear?



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

I've looked everywhere, I cannot find anyplace that the tires could be rubbing. It's on both front tires, right is worse than left. All I can think is it's an alignment problem, maybe toe out? It's almost a perfect 45°...Anyway, here are some pics showing the wear and on of the clearance between my tire and coilover. This is on a MK5 if that matters.


----------



## Manni (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi,
your tire is worn. 
You should also check and adjust track and fall times.

Greetings Manni


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

Manni said:


> Hi,
> your tire is worn.
> You should also check and adjust track and fall times.
> 
> Greetings Manni


I know the tire is worn...And I have no idea what the rest of your reply means?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

that's an alignment issue, bad camber from the looks of it, could be more....best get it looked at


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

The wear is pretty even over the whole tire. It would take some nasty camber for it to wear down like that.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't think that's a camber issue... 

I'm not sure what it is, other than totally bizarre. It almost looks like a refinished tire that has the tread separating from the tire wall like you see sometimes with tractor-trailers. 

I say replace that bad-boy asap.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I had a similar wear on the inner edges of my fronts on the vanagon this summer. The band was wider for sure, but the iner edges wore right down to the cords with the rest of the tire loking pretty much fine. I didn't even notice how bad it was until I jacked the van up to run wiring for an oil temp sensor. It was bad camber caused by an adjuster nut that had backed ff when they did the alignment.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

that almost looks like under inflation since its only wearing on the outsides 

but get an alignment and new tires those are not safe to be driving on


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> that almost looks like under inflation since its only wearing on the outsides
> 
> but get an alignment and new tires those are not safe to be driving on


40 psi all the time and it's only like that on the inside of the front wheels. It has to be alignment, there's no other reasonable explanation.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

TurboTrucka said:


> The wear is pretty even over the whole tire. It would take some nasty camber for it to wear down like that.


For the record I did say that bad camber was probably only part of the issue, but I am 100% certain there is an alignment problem with that wear. Camber is part of the alignment adjustment. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

i love it when alignment issues are diagnosed w/ just a picture. its even better when someone prophizes which angle it is by looking at said picture.:screwy:

uneven tire wear points to a POSSIBLE alignment issue. 

to find out which angle is the source requires a machine that measures those angles and a professional. 

most of todays vehicles are set up w/ negative/positive camber and toe angles and will inherently wear tires unevenly when with in spec.:banghead:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

teutoned said:


> i love it when alignment issues are diagnosed w/ just a picture. its even better when someone prophizes which angle it is by looking at said picture.:screwy:
> 
> uneven tire wear points to a POSSIBLE alignment issue.
> 
> ...


Wear yes, HUGE differences in wear patterns across the face of the tire IS almost always due to an alignment issue. (we're talking about an even wear pattern here, not cupping such as with bad shocks or over /under inflation which is usually fairly obvious). Whether or not the alignment is out due to misadjustment or badly worn suspension components is irrelevant.....the alignment is what is causing the problem. Once the vehicle is taken to a shop for diagnosis they will be able to narrow down the factors that are causing it. The tire wear in the picture is absolutely NOT normal, anyone who thinks it even might be knows pretty much nothing about vehicle mechanics.:screwy:


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks like toe in wear to me. Have you had it aligned since the suspension has gone on? Lowering your car will cause the wheels to toe in.


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

It's been lowered for three years. I don't remember the last time I checked the tires, but I know I would have noticed that. Either way, I'm putting the stock suspension back on, getting an alignment, and new tires. All will be well shortly. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Stock wheels? Looks like you are rubbing on the wheel well at lock. Or rubbing on the spring perch at some point in travel.


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

Yep, stock Huffs. There is no where that the wheel is rubbing. I've looked everywhere.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

i agree on rubbing on the strut. or something.

although you have looked everywhere you havent done so when the suspension is fully compressed or even better, fully compressed and turning.


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

If something was rubbing that bad, wouldn't I be able to hear or at least see some place that it was rubbing? There is nothing shinny, worn, discolored, or anything.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

my fender liner was dragging for 100 miles plus without me noticing it. 

are you talking about the white part on the inside of the tire? or are you talking about the wear on the tread?

the white part definitely looks like rubbing, the treat wear is from, like said earlier, underinflation and/or misalignment.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

In the picture, what is stuck in the coil spring?


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

The shock boot is torn.


----------



## vr6_nocorrectway (Jan 6, 2009)

yea no rubbing, ur down to secondary rubber, and the tire is starting to separate. nice to see someone else rockin b & g


----------

